# Cassie - our alpha Ragdoll



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

This is Cassandra, a Blue/Cream Colourpoint Ragdoll from the USA and today, nine years six months old!

In the close-up of her eye, she was looking towards our courtyard with a small patch of lawn.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A stunning looking ragdoll you have - she is beautiful!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Ann. If only she wouldn't always pull her ears like that <sigh> Her two daughters do that too :-(


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow those were great!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Stunning, just stunning...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Beautiful kitty! And that picture of her eye is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

it's those darn cats again, you'll really have to stop posting such brilliant shots of them cause I might end up wanting one. The pic of the eye is just amazing !!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Double triple WOW..!!! I have never seen an eye shot like that, it's amazing!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies & gents - much appreciated!
Hooch ... does me so good to see you back, albeit typing slower <wink>
Dave ... you will never regret getting a Ragdoll )


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I love her eyes....wow!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great pics again!!

Why are they called Ragdolls?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Great pics again!! Why are they called Ragdolls?


Thanks Lisa. The originator, Ann Baker, claimed that they are fearless and relaxed to such an extent that they could be dangled like a child would dangle a rag doll. Of course, any cat can be dangled that way, or cradled in your arms like a baby ... IF the cat feels comfortable with it. Unfortunately, she also claimed that they can't feel pain (which they do, just like any other cat).


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Very beautiful cat! You always take stunning pictures.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

She's gorgeous... and that eye shot is just phenominal!! Must take a very amazing camera and a very practiced hand to get one like that!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Amazing eye shot. It is like looking thru a window. I know my next cat will be one of those. I have seen some at the shelters around here.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Absolutely breathtaking! She's beyond beautiful! Your photography is, in my humble opinion, award-winning..obviously. Just gorgeous!
I was never a cat person. Then I discovered the Ragdoll. I have two and am completely in love.
Maribeth, thank you for bringing my attention to Linn's beautiful photography and her beautiful Cassandra.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! Stunning shots! Ragdoll's eyes are just beautiful, and you captured them perfectly in both shots! Are you using a zoom lens?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Linn your shots give me goosebumps.....just beautiful....


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, really much appreciated! The lens I used is a 17-70mm and I was on full zoom, as close as what Cassie allowed me to get. That was also the widest I could open up the lens given the natural light I was working with.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG!!! your pictures are AMAZING! i love the 2nd one especially!


----------

